# You all are a bunch of sissy neck amateurs!



## twentysixtwo (Sep 16, 2006)

Compared to this guy:

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Ho.htm


Seriously though, can you imagine what he could do if he wanted to make a custom light?

900+ parts in this thing. Insane!!!!!!


----------



## wquiles (Sep 16, 2006)

This is simply amazing. Beyond incredible. Trully a work of art. Six years before he was "satisfied" :rock: 

Will


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 16, 2006)

That's terrific! Wow!


----------



## Concept (Sep 16, 2006)

Really amazing.

Can hed put leds in the eyes?


----------



## Trashman (Sep 16, 2006)

I saw this last year in one of the magazines that I subscribe to. I think it was probably in "Cargo" magazine, which as since been discontinued. I could be wrong though, and it was actually in Popular Mechanics, but I think Cargo was the one. Anyway, if I remember correctly, you can have one of your very own for a mere $35,000. I could be wrong and I find it kind of odd that I would remember a detail such as that from a magazine I read last year, but for some reason, $35,000 sticks in my mind. I do remember, at first sight of the sculpture, me thinking, "Man, I need one of those!"; and then, I saw the price.


----------



## Macaw (Sep 17, 2006)

Trashman said:


> I could be wrong and I find it kind of odd that I would remember a detail such as that from a magazine I read last year, but for some reason, $35,000 sticks in my mind. I do remember, at first sight of the sculpture, me thinking, "Man, I need one of those!"; and then, I saw the price.


 
It will certainly stick in my mind. That sculpture is magnificent, the price, impressive!


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Sep 17, 2006)

That is wonderful.


----------



## phatalbert (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow! That's pretty awesome! I love the guys smug grin.


----------



## Rothrandir (Sep 17, 2006)

$35,000 is a bargain!

simply unbelievable...


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 17, 2006)

Rothrandir said:


> $35,000 is a bargain!
> 
> simply unbelievable...




Maybe we can get a group buy going 

Awesome work!

Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 17, 2006)

This is something I would love to have. Unfortunately though ...


----------



## UKSFighter (Sep 17, 2006)

Very impressive, that takes some serious dedication.

A group buy might take a while Mac  6 years per unit??? hey we might could come up with a few grand in that amount of time. LOL


----------



## MoonRise (Sep 18, 2006)

Pretty darn amazing.

But his limited run of 25 pieces is -only- expected to take 5 months (per piece?). The six years was to produce the prototype (design, machine, assemble, remachine, redesign, reassemble, etc).

Amazing.


----------



## KAM (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow that is amazing


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 18, 2006)

HEy,

Me want one !!! Please open a thread to help me buying this awesome sculpture !!!

Very very nice handmade work !! I love that


----------



## RA40 (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome integration of maching technology into an articulating sculpture like this. This is beyond words. :goodjob:


----------



## frisco (Sep 18, 2006)

Form and function....... Awesome !!!

Who is gonna build the scale flashlight that goes into the hand ????

frisco


----------



## OddOne (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay, that is just _damned_ cool.

oO


----------



## greg_in_canada (Sep 22, 2006)

My friend Gary pointed me to this: http://www.fineartmodels.com/pages/product.asp?content_area=6&sub_area=139&product_area=139&product_id=141

Even more impressive in some ways.

Greg


----------



## wquiles (Sep 22, 2006)

greg_in_canada said:


> My friend Gary pointed me to this: http://www.fineartmodels.com/pages/product.asp?content_area=6&sub_area=139&product_area=139&product_id=141
> 
> Even more impressive in some ways.
> 
> Greg


I have to agree. This mini Ferrari is even "more" so over the top!

Will


----------



## Robocop (Sep 23, 2006)

Not only is the actual machine work of the puppets parts incredible the way they were thought out to move so human like is amazing. It must have taken some serious brain power to figure out how to put all that together. I am impressed with the small machined parts however the human like mechanics is more impressive to me.

If this man wanted to he could most likely design some serious robotics or even replacement limbs for amputees....I have never seen anything like this however it was a interesting read...thanks for the link.


----------



## cy (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks for the wonderful links...


----------



## labrat (Sep 23, 2006)

That metal-man is really fantastic!
And the Ferrari, I have a recording from an early episode of "Top Gear", showing this car.
And they started it, it really sound like a Ferrari!


----------

